# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Bán shophouse 24H Vạn Phúc nhà phố kinh doanh đẹp nhất Hà Đông

## tuanphland12

Chính chủ gửi bán căn Shophouse 24H Vạn Phúc – Khu nhà phố thương mại 24H Vạn Phúc. Nằm trong khu đất thương mại làng nghề Vạn Phúc, bao gồm chợ đồ cổ, chợ sinh vật cảnh Vạn Phúc.

Căn nhà thuộc dãy B3, diện tích 60m2, mặt tiền 5m, đường trước nhà là đường Tố Hữu rộng 42m. Nhà xây thô và hoàn thiện 4 tầng nổi + 1 tầng hầm có thiết kế khu vực lắp thang máy.

+ Công năng: Ngân hàng, showroom, nhà hàng, thời trang, vườn bia, trưng bày sản phẩm, spa, salon tóc, hàng xách tay, cửa hàng tiêu dùng, tiện ích...

Đóng 100% tiền đất + 80% tiền xây thô kí hợp đồng mua bán với chủ đầu tư Hải Phát. Nhận bàn giao và đi vào hoạt động kinh doanh được

Khách hàng đi xem dự án và tìm hiểu mua nhà vui lòng liên hệ tới phòng kinh doanh sàn BĐS Hải Phát

Trưởng phòng kinh doanh: 0903.244.911 – 0904.710.301

----------

